# Missouri Valley Wine Society



## cmason1957 (Jun 8, 2015)

*June 2015 Meeting*

*This Thursday, June 11, 2015, 7 PM
First State Community Bank in Warrenton, MO*

This month we will confirm our new officers: for President, Craig Mason; for Vice President, Tammy Timmer, for Treasurer, Harvey Jasper; and for Secretary, Joe Kurtz. 

This month, we'll also cover:​
Discussion:
Meet and greet
Committee Signups
Century wines!
A game and social
Proposed changes to the MVWS internal competition
Internal wine competition - Dry and offdry whites
Raffle for a Brewer's True Value gift card along with the 50/50
If there is time, there may be an extra special give the winemaker some assistance. What to do with some wine.
Hope to see you there! All are welcome to visit anytime.


​


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats, Mr. President!


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks, I hope I can live up to the legacy our last president has left us with.


----------

